# Biological control of Varroa



## Erna (Aug 23, 2013)

Has anyone heard of Stratiolaelaps scimitus mites? they have been used in greenhouses for the past 25 years or so to control various pests. They have nwbeen tested on Varroa mites and have been found to control them while not harming the bees. In fact, when bees with varroa on them see the Ss mites they will purposely stand close to them and having got the Ssmites on themselves, will head to the brood nest. There is a test being conducted in our area on the Ss mte and Varroa control. It sounds very promising, but I would prefer to know a lot ore before considering putting them in my hives. Can anyone inform me?

Here is a short video about it: http://vimeo.com/63418711


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

It sounds somewhat promising to me.
There was a large thread of discussion on this very bug here...

Stratiolaelaps - A bug to Fight Varroa?
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ight-Varroa&highlight=Stratiolaelaps+scimitus

and another here...

Would you consider adding stratiolaelaps 
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...a-treatment&highlight=Stratiolaelaps+scimitus


----------

